

Features Unique to Opera Browser - pavs
http://www.slashgeek.net/2013/01/26/features-unique-to-opera-browser/

======
testimoney2
I've went through the feature list, there is not a single one that interests
me.

Web Page Preview on Tabs:

Its faster to click on it than to wait for the preview to appear

Torrent Downloading:

I honestly prefer a full program for that, uTorrent

Opera Mail:

Gmail is better, and I prefer using the full gmail, not a program that
downloads the emails, or syncs them

A Built-in RSS Reader:

Could be ok, I still prefer Google Reader online

Opera Notes:

I like to have my notes synced everywhere, if i can view them on my phone it
could actually be good.

Mouse gestures:

Firefox has that (with an extension), I tried it but never liked it. I tend to
play with my mouse all the time, and triggered gestures by mistake

Reload page every x minutes:

Most apps now have an auto refresh like Facebook or Twitter. And honestly F5
is really easy to do. Also there is a firefox and a chrome extension to do
this

Clone Tab:

For the twice in a year where I might need this function, it takes 1 second to
do this manually

~~~
robert-boehnke
In Chrome, you can clone a tab by command-clicking the reload button.

~~~
evilpie
In Firefox by holding control and moving the tab.

~~~
stack0v3erfl0w
Or Middle clicking the refresh button.

~~~
eCa
Or right-click the tab->Duplicate Tag, or Ctrl+Alt+T.

~~~
jeffehobbs
And my axe.

------
operausernomore
I bought a copy of Opera when it first came out. I used it for almost two
decades. I played with every new feature - tabs, news reader, gestures, per-
site customization, integrated web server, etc. Over the years I've collected
tens of thousands of bookmarks.

While the quality varied over the years it was always good until about 2009
when I finally had to give up on it. I could find no way to stop their
integrated URL autocomplete function from causing the browser to freeze every
time I hit a keystroke as it searches my huge history - a known issue they
aren't ever going to solve.

Obviously there are things I could have done to resolve that problem, but once
they gave me a reason to switch I took a fresh look at the browser landscape
and realized my needs today are better met by using a multiplicity of browsers
(Chrome/Safari/Firefox).

~~~
sparkie
I had similar experience with it. Particularly if you had your search engine
set to "history search" and you hit backspace, the browser would crash. There
were several other bugs causing frequent crashes too that never got fixed.
I've been using Firefox for the past year or so instead and had very few
crashes.

------
solox3
It also has/had:

\- Tabs that can be placed in all four corners

\- Tab stacks

\- built-in text-to-speech engine (extra 10MB download)

\- Opera Unite, a set of file-sharing tools

\- MDI mode

~~~
sparkie
I think they abandoned Opera Unite. Some good ideas, but it was never likely
to kick off unless other browsers joined in. Perhaps they should've made it
more open and customizable.

------
_cbdev
And don't forget that Opera also has an integrated IRC Client (admittedly,
it's not the most pretty one out there, but hey, it's something).

Plus, Dragonfly is nothing short of awesome.

~~~
korussian
"but hey, it's something" is usually not worthwhile.

------
gus_massa
> 8) Clone Tab:

It's not unique to Opera. IE8/9 and Chrome can do it.

